# Grand Waikikian



## jestme (Sep 12, 2008)

Does anyone have any recent pictures of the Waikikian and the new pool areas for the Waikikian and Lagoon towers? I've been looking everywhere and can't find any new news or pictures since March.


----------



## wmmmmm (Sep 12, 2008)

When we were there late June, the pool was still a big hole in the ground.  It was being used as a storage area for construction material so it wasn't very news worthy!

Oh, yes.  The outside of the Waikikian is finished so they are working on the inside.  The new reception area was still a shell but that's a small job and they should be able to finish that off quickly if they want to.


----------



## nonutrix (Sep 13, 2008)

jestme said:


> Does anyone have any recent pictures of the Waikikian and the new pool areas for the Waikikian and Lagoon towers? I've been looking everywhere and can't find any new news or pictures since March.



I was there in March and then again in early July.  There was not enough of sufficient interest to take pictures at that time.  As posted, the pool was a big hole.  They were just starting to form the sides and one end for a pour.  I would also be interested in a more updated pool view.

nonutrix


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 13, 2008)

Found some interesting photos of the overall model on Flickr. 
The model includes the new pool area and the new entrance for the HGVC towers. 

http://www.flickr.com/search/?ss=2&ct=6&w=all&q=grand+waikikian+tower&m=text


----------



## nonutrix (Sep 13, 2008)

alwysonvac said:


> Found some interesting photos of the overall model on Flickr.
> The model includes the new pool area and the new entrance for the HGVC towers.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/search/?ss=2&ct=6&w=all&q=grand+waikikian+tower&m=text



Thanks, alwyson!  This is either bigger or more detailed than the one in the sales office in Tapa Tower - I don't know which, but it is much easier to get a better feel for how the finished product will look.

Great find!

nonutrix


----------



## NYC (Sep 13, 2008)

*Not done yet*

We are here now and they are still building. We took a look at the Lagoon Tower during the sales presentation and there is a wall around the entire pool area. It will be done this December. From the model we saw, the pool looks fantastic and supposedly it is only for guests of the Lagoon Tower and Waikikian and it will include a waterslide.


----------



## HatTrick (Sep 13, 2008)

This site has floor plans and a photo gallery.

http://hgvcdirect.com/grandwaikikian/index.html


----------



## jestme (Sep 13, 2008)

As an owner at the Kalia, I hope the pool area is available to all HGVC owners. I have heard differing stories about the usage of the pool areas, from it being available to HGVC guests only, and to it being available to all HHV guests. With Hilton renting rooms at the Lagoon as if they were hotel rooms, I suspect the latter. 
I'm there in January, so I hope by then it will be finished, and clear as to how it works. I don't want to hear it's $85 / day for some of us like it is in Waikoloa.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 14, 2008)

That gave me the perspective I needed.  I didn't realize that the new tower was behind the parking garage, I actually thought it was closer to the Lagoon tower.

The new entrance also looks like it is from the main road and not through past the marketplace.

I do like the hardwood floors like the Kalia tower units have.

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Zac495 (Sep 17, 2008)

*will it be ready in the summer?*

The website shows it available in June (I want July - but just checked in there). Would you worry about going in the summer? I'd hate to be there and it be a mess. Will guests there have access to the super pool? THANKS

Ah - the points are more than anywhere else in Oahu and I don't have enough there anyway. I guess it's going to be grand...


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 17, 2008)

Yes, it will be completed by the end of this year :whoopie: 



> *The following is from the Hilton Hawaiian Village Rejuvenation website* - http://www.hiltonhawaiianvillage.net/rejuvenation/
> 
> 
> *Lagoon Tower and The Grand Waikikian Construction
> ...


----------



## danb (Sep 17, 2008)

We will be staying in the GW Dec 6th. I will take some pictures and publish them.


----------



## Aptman (Sep 17, 2008)

*New Pool Questions*

I am staying at the Lagoon tower in April with my family (wife & 2 boys, 8 and 6).  I've heard talk about the new pool, and people have mentioned that it will be better than the HGVC Waikaloa pool.  In what way?  Is there a good artist's rendering of what it is going to look like already?  I had thought that the HHW pool had these really long meandering rivers and slides and things of the like, and that the pool was absolutely outrageous.  Do people expect the GW pool to be the same?

Also, is it entirely clear that the pool will be open to HGVC members who are staying in the Lagoon tower without any extra cost?  Will it be open to all staying at Lagoon?  What about Kalia?  Or is it only for HGVC members?  Finally, will it be open to everyone staying in HHV, including the hotel towers?

I haven't been able to find much info on this pool and things of the like on the HGVC website, so any insight would be much appreciated.


----------



## DEROS (Sep 17, 2008)

*3 cents*

Here is my 3 cents;  My assumption about the access to GW swimming pool will depend on who is paying for the Maintenance. (IMOP: Swimming Pool are very expensive to maintain and service)

If GW TS owners MF is paying for the swimming pool maintenance, then the other TS (Lagoon and Kalia) should have to pay a daily fee or be excluded.  I am an owner at Waikoloa but I don't expect to be able to use the Kingsland pool for free.  Unless my MF pays a portion of the maintenance of the Kingsland swimming pool.  

I wonder, would the Board of Directors have an owners vote to increase MF to pay into the new swimming pool maintenance or can they just raise the MF out of the blue?  i.e 2008 budget had $100,000 swimming pool maintenance, 2009 budget $200,000 swimming pool maintenance. Owners not aware that the increase in swimming pool maintenance was due to the buy in of the new swimming pool.


----------



## linsj (Sep 23, 2008)

Here's the scoop from a salesperson today:

The Grand Waikikian will not open in December after all. Best guess at this point is late February or March. I didn't think to ask how they will accommodate people with reservations before then.

The entrance for both this tower and the Lagoon Tower will be on Ala Moana Blvd., along with a number of stores.

No one knows when the new pool and jacuzzi will open next year. (Work has not started on them.) But they will be open to the entire complex and not for timeshare guests only.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 23, 2008)

linsj said:


> Here's the scoop from a salesperson today:
> 
> The Grand Waikikian will not open in December after all.


This could explain the lack of availability everyone was seeing for HHV in Jan/Feb 2009 as the 9-month window rolled around.  Hilton could have been holding back a portion of the inventory to accommodate the people who had made reservations at the Grand Waikikian and will now need to be placed elsewhere.

Thoughts?

Kurt


----------



## jestme (Sep 23, 2008)

The HGVC website is still showing availability for the Waikikian. If it wasn't going to open, I'm sure they would have blocked more reservations from being made by now. I'd suggest that the salesperson may be misleading him, so he could sell him something else. A picture or two would still be better than a thousand words.


----------



## linsj (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm here now, and there's still a lot of work to be done on the outside of the building before they can begin the inside work. There's no way it's going to be ready in December.


----------



## linsj (Sep 29, 2008)

I spoke with a customer service rep today. That department is operating like the tower will open in late December. When I asked what will happen to reservations if it doesn't, she said hopefully people will be accommodated in Kalia and Lagoon towers. When I pointed out that there is no availability there, she didn't have an answer. No mention of holding back inventory there just in case.


----------



## sml2181 (Sep 29, 2008)

Called HGVC yesterday to ask what they would do if they could not open in time and the reply was that they WILL open in December. 

Asked again what if, because if we come all the way from Europe we really want to make sure we have a place to sleep...and she said that at least we would get a place to sleep.

Still not sure if I dare taking the risk. According to her, they started accepting reservations after the operations department said it was ok for them to do so. She also said it never happened before at the club that reservations had to be cancelled because they could not finish in time.

Anyone with different experiences? 
(I think I will make reservations for hotel rooms as a back up.)


----------



## eakhat (Sep 30, 2008)

I also called HGVC to check on our reservation.  The person I spoke with checked with his manager who said it would be open as planned in December, and we will be able to stay at the Grand Waikikian (January 27).

Hope it's true.  I'm counting on it!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 27, 2008)

The opening date will be soon upon us.  Can one of the TUGGers, with an early visit, either Dec or Jan, take and post some pictures of the pool areas.

That would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jsfletch (Nov 28, 2008)

I'll be down there 12/3/08. I'll try to get some pics.


----------



## Emi (Nov 28, 2008)

We were there 2 weeks ago and were told scheduled opening date is December 20th. They were working on the interior of the top 5 floors of the building. We can see the some of the lower floor units have furniture in it. The pool restaurant structure has been topped off but pretty much a shell. The pool area has the huge rocks for the formation. We were told the pool will be ready for opening date.


----------



## DEROS (Nov 28, 2008)

*Give me some time*

All,

Just return from a quick stay at HHV-Lagoon.  The lobby at Grand Waikikian is open and starting as of 27 Nov 08, all Lagoon guest must check in via the joint Grand Waikikian and Lagoon lobby.  I wanted to take more pictures but my camera ran out of juice.  I didn't bring the charger with me.

Here are the Pictures I took from my room Rm 768.  It was a 1 bdrm suite.


----------



## DEROS (Nov 29, 2008)

*More Pictures*

Here are more pictures:


----------



## jestme (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks DEROS!
We will be there for a few weeks in January and I'm really glad to see the completion is immanent. Looks great.


----------



## linsj (Dec 2, 2008)

*DEROS,* can you enter the lobby from the back of the building or somewhere near the Lagoon Tower? Where is the pool in relation to the Lagoon Tower? (I'm trying to picture what that area beside and behind Lagoon now looks like.)


----------



## DEROS (Dec 2, 2008)

linsj said:


> *DEROS,* can you enter the lobby from the back of the building or somewhere near the Lagoon Tower? Where is the pool in relation to the Lagoon Tower? (I'm trying to picture what that area beside and behind Lagoon now looks like.)



The lobby is between GW and the Lagoon Tower.  It connects both building together under one roof.  If you are facing the lobby, the lagoon tower will be to your right and the GW will be on your left.  It is a very short walk down the ramp or stairs to were the lagoon elevators are.  You enter the new drive way from Ala Moana Blvd.

The New Pool system is right below the Lagoon Tower, North Side.  The guest in the Lagoon tower will have a shorter walk to the Pool System than the guest staying in GW.  I wonder what the hours will be and how noisy it will become for people staying on the north side of the Lagoon Tower.  As for the overal size, if you ever went to the Hilton Waikoloa mega pool, the HHV looks 1/4 the size.  I counted 4 small slides.  I believe the entrace from to the New Pool System is via the side of the lobby.

The Lagoon swimming pool was closed because of the construction of the New Pool System.  I didn't ask, but it looked like to me, the New Pool system would be part of the Lagoon swimming pool.  I have a feeling that people staying in the Lagoon Tower will have rights to use the New Pool System.

Hope this helps,

P.S.  The tuggers that are going on Dec, it would be great if you can post pictures of the lobby.  My camera battery died just before I was going to take some pictures.


----------



## linsj (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the detailed info. When I was there in September, it looked like the lobby entrance was on Ala Moana.


----------



## ricoba (Dec 2, 2008)

Thank you for the pics and the update.

I am looking for the day when we can get back to HHV, we enjoy it very much.


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 6, 2008)

*Any Additional Parking?*

Early descriptions of the Grand Waikikian said it would sit atop a 6-level parking structure. These days, I can find nothing about additional parking. Anyone have information about this?

If there's no additional parking, it's going to be quite an adventure trying to find a spot during peak periods, and on Saturday nights and other "event nights".  

Roger


----------



## jestme (Dec 6, 2008)

The Waikikian sits next to the existing parking garage, on the Ilikai side of it. No additional parking was created as far as I know. I doubt if they would build more space for parking on the property. If it weren't for the convention space above the parking garage, I'm sure it would have been modified to allow for a larger Waikikian.


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 6, 2008)

jestme said:


> As an owner at the Kalia, I hope the pool area is available to all HGVC owners. I have heard differing stories about the usage of the pool areas, from it being available to HGVC guests only, and to it being available to all HHV guests.



From the latest issue of _Grand Times_:

"All Hilton Hawaiian Village guests will be able to enjoy the new resort's super pool with waterfalls, a slide and a swim-through grotto that slopes down from the second-floor lobby to the edge of the recently rejuvenated Hilton lagoon."


----------



## DEROS (Dec 7, 2008)

HatTrick said:


> From the latest issue of _Grand Times_:
> 
> "All Hilton Hawaiian Village guests will be able to enjoy the new resort's super pool with waterfalls, a slide and a swim-through grotto that slopes down from the second-floor lobby to the edge of the recently rejuvenated Hilton lagoon."



Wow!  I guess my assumptions were off.  I wonder what percentage of the new pool up keep will be paid by the MF of GW.  If I was a GW owner, I would demand that our share was very minimal.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 7, 2008)

Well there are some people there now.  Any reports on the opening?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 20, 2008)

I was also wondering if they re-did the lagoon.  It had always been closed off with some sort of underground drainage that connected the Lagoon and the ocean.  I looked at the article in the latest Grand Time and the photo is obviously photoshopped, and badly, I might add.  The beach at the lagoon has straight lines cutting through it.  The Lagoon pool was just underneath the end of the Lagoon tower and actually the concrete patio jutted out into the Lagoon a bit. That too has also been photoshopped out.  The pool in the picture it the scale model that was on display.

I am hoping that someone who is there soon or has just been there can post pictures of the pool area and the lagoon when it has finally opened up.

I hope that someday HGVC will update their picture.

TIA


----------



## BocaBum99 (Dec 20, 2008)

I just walked over the HHV yesterday (Dec 19, 2008) and they weren't checking in guests to the Grand Waikikian.  I believe they start today.

The new pool is not yet done.  But, the lagoon was in full use and looks really nice.  There is a model unit in the lagoon tower for the Grand Waikikian units.  

I may go back later this week to check out the 10 minute tour.


----------



## jestme (Dec 20, 2008)

the "new" lagoon was opened in Jan 08. It pumps in complete change of water from the ocean 6-7 times per day. Not many were swimming in it though when I was there. Apparently, the water is cold. 
I also noticed the picture patching. I recognized the yellow ferrari from the model, and I also noticed that the Kalia and the Waikikian aren't plumb to each other. The fuzzy sand in front of the Lagoon tower is pretty poor as well. 
I'll be there in a few weeks and post some pictures of it.


----------



## auandagbug (Dec 20, 2008)

*GW and Lagoon December 2008*

Here are some images from an actual 2 bedroom oceanfront unit in the GW and an image of the completed Lagoon from the Lagoon Tower.


----------

